
Show HN: Deploy a fullstack website on AWS with one command - tobilg
https://github.com/tobilg/aws-fullstack-website
======
jmb12686
This repo uses the Serverless Framework. It is an excellent abstraction
framework for constructing, orchestrating, and deploying "serverless"
applications to AWS (and other clouds). Instead of building 1000s of lines of
esoteric cloudformation yml, a few lines of higher level definition can deploy
your app.

I've built quite a few lambda + API gateway based apps lately, a couple are
open source. Want to replace your DDNS service for your home network? Use this
app, which will cost you $0 a month (not including the cost of a domain name):
[https://github.com/jmb12686/serverless-
ddns](https://github.com/jmb12686/serverless-ddns)

------
stephenr
Am I missing something or is this now using the term “full stack” to
describe... a particular stack?

~~~
tobilg
With „fullstack“ I meant a Frontend together with a Backend... All with one
CloudFormation stack :-)

~~~
stephenr
... but it’s clearly a very specific “stack”. It’s a weird way to describe it
is what I’m saying.

Developers call themselves “full stack” because they work on frontend and
backend (let’s not debate how valid it is in their case) - in this case I
think you’d be better off just referencing the specific tech your tool will
support provisioning for.

Full stack is essentially like if a classic “lamp” setup tool just said “sets
up your server”, and never specified what it sets it up for.

~~~
tobilg
Feel free to read the README.md of the repo, in my option it clearly described
what gets deployed.

Interesting semantic discussion nevertheless.

